
AppDrone - Automate the Mundane - ph0rque
http://sqrhedz.com/blog/2012/05/03/app-drone-automate-the-mundane#.T60XdJ9YvZc
======
adelevie
This is really cool. Suggestions:

\- index all public Ruby gems when searching for gems to add

\- include files for easy Heroku deployment (Procfile, for example)

\- include travis.yml files

------
mef
Pretty cool. I probably wouldn't use this unless I was given enough
information to feel that I had a good idea what each option was going to do --
either some code or a short description.

e.g.

"Cleanup - Removes some default Rails files that aren't very useful" doesn't
really get across what is being cleaned.

"DANGER! Super-simple static webpages" - I assume this includes static 4xx
pages?

------
desireco42
I just have a git repo with latest rails and more options then drone...plus it
is easier to add newer things to it.

<https://github.com/desireco/Starter-Rails-App>

It has all I need to quickly start, rspec, cucumber, simpleform, spinejs
etc...

